# Du logiciel libre et du logiciel propriétaire



## Nonoche (23 Février 2003)

Suite à de vigoureux échanges dans les commentaires de  cette news , il m'a semblé nécessaire de reporter la conversation dans le forum, où elle avait plus sa place.

Je souhaiterais faire quelques mises au point par rapport à ce qui s'est dit dans les commentaires cités plus haut:

- logiciel "libre" n'est pas équivalent à OpenSource (voir à cet égard les licences GNU, MPL, GPL, LGPL, etc)
- un logiciel libre n'est pas forcément gratuit, et l'inverse est également vrai.
- un logiciel propriétaire peut donner accès (publiquement ou en privé) à ses sources, et par voie de conséquence peut être porté sur d'autres plateformes par une tierce personne.
- MacOS X est basé sur un logiciel propriétaire (NeXT), dont le moteur (baptisé Darwin) à été mis par la suite en OpenSource par Apple (cette dernière notion étant par ailleurs contestée par certains, tant Apple garde la mainmise sur ce qui est fait avec et par qui), et non pas le contraire.
- si Apple vendait ses outils de développements en 1984, il n'était pas pour autant requis de leur verser une dîme pour avoir le droit de développer et distribuer un logiciel pour le Macintosh (contrairement à ce qui se pratique dans le monde des consoles, par exemple). Très vite des outils de développement alternatifs ont été disponibles, ainsi donc que des freewares.
- depuis que Virtual PC existe, Microsoft vend des licences Windows à tous les utilisateurs de ce dernier, chose inespérée et autrement impossible. Microsoft se moquant pas mal que Windows soit utilisée sur un Mac ou un PC, (ça serait même plutôt le contraire, Microsoft cherchant avant tout à répandre ses produits le plus largement possible, et sur le plus grand nombre de plateformes possibles) et cette manne supplémentaire n'étant pas pour leur déplaire, ils n'ont absolument aucune raison de supprimer VirtualPC (contrairement à Sony qui avait un problème par rapport à son image concernant l'émulation, et dont les seuls revenus ajoutés représentaient éventuellement les ventes supplémentaires de jeux, sur lesquels ils touchent un pourcentage). De plus cet achat leur permettra de limiter l'influence de Linux sur PC, puisque leur version windows de Virtual PC ne permettra plus de faire tourner les différentes itérations de cet OS, tout en leur permettant de vendre plusieurs licences de Windows pour un seul et même ordinateur. On voit mal, face à ce triple bénéfice, l'intérêt que Microsoft aurait à tuer ce logiciel, dans la mesure où il constitue des rentrées d'argent supplémentaires pour eux. Un autre indice que Microsoft n'a aucune intention de tuer Virtual PC, c'est qu'ils ont embauché la quasi totalité des ingénieurs de Connectix (ce que n'avait pas fait Sony pour VGS), on a de bonnes raisons de penser que c'est pour continuer à développer le produit, plutôt que d'être recyclés dans autre chose et de les empêcher de développer un autre émulateur de PC pour une autre entreprise. Sans oublier les intentions affichées de Microsoft d'une part, et les commentaires des ingénieurs susdits d'autre part. Tous ces éléments rendent bien plus crédible la thèse de la continuation de Virtual PC que celle de sa mise au rebus. L'avenir nous dira qui avait raison...

Le logiciel libre a ses forces et ses faiblesses, tout comme le logiciel propriétaire. Il est regrettable que certaines personnes, ayant perdu toute modération, ne soient plus capables de le reconnaître. En voici, à mon sens, quelques exemples:

- tout d'abord, les motivations et la finalité d'un logiciel libre par rapport à un logiciel propriétaire commercial sont très différentes, influant par là même sur leur conception et leur utilisation.
- le logiciel propriétaire commercial est développé par des ingénieurs payés pour le faire, 5 jours par semaine, 8 heures par jour, avec un budget fixe et une équipe limitée en nombre. (S'il existe des entreprises *à l'origine* de logiciels libre, ça reste encore aujourd'hui un épiphénomène, les business models de la nouvelle économie n'ayant notamment pas fait leurs preuves.) L'écrasante majorité des logiciels libres sont réalisés par des développeurs enthousiastes, sur leur temps libre (et donc limité au mieux à quelques heures par jour), mais l'équipe de développeurs n'est limitée que par l'intérêt qu'elle suscite dans la communauté, qui peut être très variable et très relatif. Et c'est précisément une des choses qui influent beaucoup sur la qualité, voire l'existence même de certains logiciels : l'intérêt qu'ils suscitent, et non pas le marché qu'ils représentent. Ainsi, seuls les logiciels dont le développement même et/ou l'utilisation représente un intérêt pour ses développeurs verront le jour et pourront être pérennes. La communauté de développeurs n'étant pas représentative de la communauté globale, le logiciel libre ne couvre donc pas tous les besoins, et en crée encore moins. Il existe donc des logiciels propriétaires commerciaux qui ne verront jamais leur équivalent en logiciel libre. Il y a nombre d'ingénieurs payés à travailler sur des projets qui ne les intéressent pas le moins du monde, tant au niveau de ses fonctionnalités que de l'attrait technique qu'il peut représenter, mais la rémunération suffit à contrebalancer ce manque d'intérêt pour permettre au logiciel d'exister, ce qui peut par ailleurs représenter un grand intérêt pour ses utilisateurs finaux. Il existe aussi de nombreux logiciels libres qui ne sont que des vilaines manies technico-bidouillesques de "geeks" farfelus, ne présentant pas le moindre intérêt pour le commun des mortels (et donc n'ayant pas d'équivalent dans le monde commercial). D'autres part, pour beaucoup de développeurs, la partie debug et finitions d'un logiciel s'apparentent à une corvée (à juste titre). C'est pourquoi un certain nombre de logiciels libres ne bénéficient pas du degré de finition d'un logiciel commercial. Il y a beaucoup d'équivalents libres de logiciels commerciaux, bien peu nombreux sont ceux qui peuvent vraiment rivaliser en tous points avec leur contrepartie commerciale (bien que cela ne soit évidemment pas toujours vrai). S'il y a bien plus d'utilisateurs de Photoshop que de Gimp, et bien que ce dernier soit entièrement gratuit, ça n'est tout de même pas un hazard...
- Si les intentions qui sont à l'origine d'un logiciel libre sont louables, elles n'en sont pas moins confrontées à certaines réalités : certains développeurs, extrêmement pointus dans leur créneau, n'ont d'autre choix que de monnayer leurs connaissances au prix fort afin d'assurer leur quotidien et celui de leurs familles (quoi qu'on en dise, nous vivons dans une économie de marché où chacun a besoin de gagner sa pitance). Ils se galvauderaient eux mêmes et perdraient tout leur intérêt pour d'éventuels employeurs si leur savoir-faire était à la portée du premier venu par le biais du logiciel libre. Une certaine catégorie d'algorithmes, voire de développeurs, restent donc hors de portée du logiciel libre. Bien sûr tous ne raisonnent pas de cette façon mais il n'en reste pas moins que cela existe.
- un logiciel c'est un travail d'équipe, mais pas seulement de développeurs : graphistes, chefs de projet, ergonome/designers d'interfaces, documentalistes, hotliners, juristes, marketing, etc. Tous ces métiers sont de vrais métiers, avec de réelles compétences, que des développeurs, malgré tous leurs talents, leurs qualités, et leur enthousiasme, ne peuvent pleinement assumer. Ainsi de nombreux logiciels libres sont d'infâmes usines à gaz, utilisables seulement par leurs géniteurs (mais il en existe bien sûr d'autres qui sont très bien faits, suivant parfois le chemin tracé par leurs grands frères du monde commercial). D'autre part un logiciel commercial bénéficie d'une campagne marketing. Qu'on le veuille ou non, il y a infiniment plus de personnes qui connaîssent MS Office (peut-être même votre boulangère) qu'OpenOffice, qui pour le moment est connu et utilisé par une poignée d'afficionados, si on veut être un tant soit peu réalistes.
- la pérennité d'un logiciel commercial est conditionnée par sa rentabilité, bien qu'il ne s'agisse pas d'une valeur absolue. La pérennité d'un logiciel libre est conditionnée par l'intérêt qu'il représente pour ses développeurs, bien qu'il ne s'agisse pas non plus d'une valeur absolue. Il n'y a pas de contrat moral qui lie un développeur de logiciel libre à ses utilisateurs, contrairement à un logiciel commercial (contrat qui n'est certes pas toujours respecté, mais qui n'en existe pas moins). Quand le ou les développeurs d'un logiciel libre sont lassés par ce dernier, rien ne les empêche de le laisser tomber. Certes, même si son développement cesse, le code source d'un logiciel libre sera toujours disponible, ce qui représente une certaine garantie. Garantie que si quelqu'un a besoin de lui adjoindre une fonctionnalité, ou de le mettre à jour pour telle ou telle plateforme ou version d'un OS, il pourra toujours soit le faire lui même si ses compétences le lui permettent, soit payer un développeur pour le faire si ses ressources financières le lui permettent. Si aucune de ces conditions n'est remplie, en revanche, il ne sera pas plus avancé que s'il s'agissait d'un logiciel commercial passé aux oubliettes.

J'entends d'ici les cris d'orfraie de ceux qui s'émeuvent de mes propos, et certes je force quelque peu le trait, mais cela correspond malgré tout à une certaine réalité. Soyons un peu modérés et acceptons que certains préfèrent payer leurs logiciels, après tout il y a de la place pour tout le monde. Nous savons bien qu'il y a beaucoup d'interactions entre le logiciel libre et le logiciel commercial. Si l'un des deux n'existait pas, nous y perdrions tous. En tout état de cause, les motivations de chacun à préférer tel ou tel système leur appartiennent et sont respectables en tant que telles, et en aucun cas criticables : ce qui vaut pour soi ne vaut pas pour les autres, et inversement.

J'aimerais ajouter une dernière chose : si la majeure partie de la communauté des utilisateurs Macintosh se réjouit de la nouvelle et récente consanguinité avec le monde Linux, et si les transfuges de ce monde sont très sincèrement les bienvenus, je crois ne pas trahir le sentiment général si je dis qu'un peu de considération ne serait pas de trop, venant de certains. Le Macintosh aura bientôt 20 ans, avec une communauté forte et passionnée. Certes, beaucoup d'entres nous se frottent pour la première fois à la ligne de commande, voire s'y refusent totalement. Les utilisateurs de Linux auraient sûrement beaucoup à nous apprendre en la matière, mais il n'est pas exclus que nous aurions autant à leur en apprendre sur la philosophie du monde Mac, très particulière et exigeante. J'en connais certains qui se comportent comme s'ils étaient en terrain conquis, s'appropriant une plateforme que d'autres connaissent et utilisent depuis un temps conséquent, en donnant des leçons. MacOS X ne serait certainement pas ce qu'il est sans Linux, la chose est acquise. N'oublions pas non plus que Linux ne serait pas ce qu'il est si le Mac n'avait pas vu le jour en 1984. N'oublions pas non plus que le militantisme du Mac reste la dernière alternative commerciale à la plateforme wintel. Apple est le dernier survivant de toutes ces entreprises, qui fut un temps construisaient une plateforme matérielle et logicielle propriétaire, à encore tenir tête à l'hégémonie Microsoftienne. Ceux qui viennent grossir nos rangs ne sont donc pas de trop, mais j'aimerais que tous gardent à l'esprit les batailles passées par nos vétérans. Si nous voulons vivre en bonne entente, le respect mutuel est de mise.


----------



## benR (23 Février 2003)

respect.


----------



## [MGZ]Hero (23 Février 2003)

Je tenais a le dire:

Haaaaaaaahahahahahaha.

Désolé, je comprends vraiment pas pourquoi tant de haine sur une histoire aussi débile. Si personne ne peut utiliser un soft sans savoir ce que c'est exactement, et ben vous irez pas loin... Freeware, logiciel libre, perso, j'men touche les bobbles, tant que le soft est sympa et bien porté.
D'ailleurs, logiciel libre c'est juste la traduction de Freeware...


----------



## Bobbus (24 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ]Hero</font><hr> *Freeware, logiciel libre, perso, j'men touche les bobbles, tant que le soft est sympa et bien porté.*

[/QUOTE]

C'est un point de vue, mais il n'est pas partagé par tout le monde. 
Pour moi ça fait une grosse différence (notamment en termes de sécurité et stabilité) si le code source est disponible en libre accès (bref, si le logiciel est libre).

</font><blockquote><font class="small">En r&eacute;ponse &agrave;:</font><hr />
*
D'ailleurs, logiciel libre c'est juste la traduction de Freeware...  * 

[/QUOTE]

Pas du tout. C'est plutôt la traduction de "Free Software". Je traduirais freeware par logiciel gratuit. Tu confonds gratuit et libre... ça voudrait peut-être le coup de lire en entier le post auquel tu réponds, non ?

Bob


----------



## melaure (24 Février 2003)

Je ne suis pas d'accord pour dire que pleinde choses viennent de Linux. Il y a aussi plein de développeurs des MacOS précédent qui font beaucoup de superbes outils. Et Linux n'est qu'un Unix assez récent par rapport aux autres (dont j'ai utilisé nombre d'entre eux y compris NextStep depuis 12 ans).

Quand à la communauté du logiciel libre ou du shareware ou freeware, elle vient aussi des anciennes communauté Amiga et Atari qui ont produit de sacrées must ... J'ai utilisé Linux pendant quelques mois et il n'y a pas de quoi s'en relever par rapport à d'autres Unix (NextStep, FreeBSD, ...) voir d'autres OS comme Be et probablement MorphOS (en attendant AmigaOS 4) !!!
Linux est surtout un phénomène médiatique aujourd'hui car il faut trouver des concurrent à Windows. Mais au niveau des interfaces graphiques je trouve ça pire que le reste et au niveau unix ça n'a rien de mieux que les dérivés du BSD ... Heureusement qu'il y a MacOS X !


----------



## tehem (24 Février 2003)

</font><blockquote><font class="small">En r&eacute;ponse &agrave;:</font><hr />
 J'ai utilisé Linux pendant quelques mois et il n'y a pas de quoi s'en relever par rapport à d'autres Unix (NextStep, FreeBSD, ...) voir d'autres OS comme Be et probablement MorphOS (en attendant AmigaOS 4) !!!
Linux est surtout un phénomène médiatique aujourd'hui car il faut trouver des concurrent à Windows. Mais au niveau des interfaces graphiques je trouve ça pire que le reste et au niveau unix ça n'a rien de mieux que les dérivés du BSD ... Heureusement qu'il y a MacOS X ! 


[/QUOTE]

en lisant ceci, je me demande tout de meme si on ne fait pas parfois certaines confusions propres a nous attirer les foudres de papy GNU: linux n'est pas a comparer a macOSX. 
rappelons que Linux n'est pas un OS (contrairement a jaguar) mais un noyaux. Gnu/Linux (par ex) est un OS mais pas Linux.

C'est un abus de langage que de parler de Linux en tant qu'OS. Donc lorsqu'on dit qu'on a essayer Linux (dans une comparaison avec OS X par ex) on devrait au moins préciser auquel on fait référence. Debian? RedHat? Mandrake? Suse? etc...?

et a ce moment je repondrait que evidement osX est mieux


----------

